# My report, as promised...........



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

Just returned from 10 day hunt in south central ND. Weather was mostly 70's and blue sky. Very few new ducks and locals are very educated. Most crop harvests behind schedule, but did find a few birds feeding in picked bean fields, managed a couple good morning hunts, taking all greenheads and one pintail. Not much in the way of divers, mostly ringnecks and ruddies, though had reports of others taking cans and redheads. Saw a few flocks of snows feeding and quite a few canadas. Some large flocks of sandhills in area, added one to the bag. Lots of coot! Spent more time hunting pheasants and sharpies. Limited out on pheasants several days and took 5 or 6 sharpies, along with a couple huns. Overall a great trip!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks

Sounds like it was a good trip.

Bob


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Uh, ringnecks? I'de say you did pretty well if you got a few of them!

Sounds like a good trip. :wink:


----------



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, we shot a couple ringers. Also took a spoonbill, a few gadwall and a wood duck one morning.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Are ringbills really suppose to be rare or something???


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I guess in ND they don't see many in a lot of spots. I went to my cabin in N MN 2 weeks ago and shot 13 of them between me and a friend. Saw thousands.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That's what i was thinking too, we hunt a lot in West Central MN and pass on ringbills to shoot other divers and Mallards.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade you up for skipping a few days of class in a few weeks?


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Absolutely Sapper!


----------

